# Drip walls:



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have found myself in a situation after 3 months at this to upgrade my 5gal and 10 gal to 16 bowfronts. My question may be stupid, but I read on here about low flow drip walls.......... what are they ? how do you construct one, size pump ? Anyone have pictures ? I have about a month and a half before I will construct the tanks, so need to know ahead to prepare.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Black Jungle covers it pretty well on their website: http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html

I never tried it myself as I too am in the planning stages, but it deosn't look to hard to do.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...I'd like to see some pump reccomendations.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

For my previous drip wall experiments, I used a Rio 90 pump. The max head was just about right for a 10 vert. I used drip irrigation parts to provide multiple outlets at various places, but it was necessary to use a good filter on the pump, because the fittings would become clogged easily with debris from the false bottom.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a drip wall setup with a cheap Via Aqua fountain pump (130 gph, I believe). I used 1/4" soaker hose, no filter, and have not had a problem in the 1 year it has been up and running.


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures ?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

As far as pumps go in sw and fw aquariums maxi-mini-and micro jets are unbeatable. They are the only powerheads/pumps i use unless i need something big.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Chemteach7 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures ?


Sorry, I checked my pics, and don't have any good ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm using a ZooMed 501 turtle filter to run a waterfall and drip wall in a 10g. They are rated at 79gph which is plenty for my needs. A very quiet and user friendly pump.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never been able to figure it out either...


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Dane said:


> For my previous drip wall experiments, I used a Rio 90 pump. The max head was just about right for a 10 vert.


Yeah, I would be careful with rio pumps. they have a long trackrecord in the reef hobby of burning up and sending black "tar" into the water. I had it happen just out of the blue on day in my 40 gal reef and lost about 40% of my corals and a rose BTA anemone.:evil: Stunk the whole house up to, and took forever to get the tank back to normal. Gortunately I was home when it happened and was able to do a massive water change immediately. FWIW, I second the recomendation for maxi-jets. Eheim is good to, but maxi-jets come in small sizes that are perfect for a viv.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont mean to hijack the thread but i have never grasped the concept of a drip wall... I understand its purpose, how to set one up...but is there supposed to be a drainage layer next to the background? Wouldnt the dripping water flood the soil??


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

I still do not know what one looks like...............


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

correct me if Im wrong

Picture a foam background with dirt siliconed to it..(standard display background) with a slow water trickle keeping it wet all day.

a drip wall.

-Frank


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

I think he wants a more technical answer as to how you set it up. I think that blackjungles web site http://www.blackjungle.com has a how to. 

As for me I just put a submersible pump in my false bottom then run teflon tube from the pump through the inside of the greatstuff background and used 
T-shaped splitters (not sure if thats the righ term or not) for water oulets in various places in the wall. just make sure you remember where the splitters are after you GS background dries because it will probably expand around them and you will have to dig them out. BTW, you should test the pump with the tubing in place before you put it in the GS to make sure that it is strong enough to pump the water to the outlets.


----------

